# Re-casting Metal: Rhythm and Meter in the Music of Meshuggah 27 pages article



## Desecrated (Nov 13, 2007)

Re-casting Metal: Rhythm and Meter in the Music of Meshuggah
By: JONATHAN PIESLAK .

The music of the Swedish metal band, Meshuggah, reveals a distinct rhythmic and metric structure based on large-scale odd time signatures, mixed meter, and metric superimposition. Their 2004 EP I, however, pushes the boundaries of surface-level meter through the absence of small- scale recurring units of pitch and rhythm. This article uses models for rhythmic analysis developed by Harald Krebs, Fred Lerdahl and Ray Jackendoff, William Rothstein, and Maury Yeston in pursuing an architectonic examination of hierarchical layers in this music. Additionally, I introduce the important relationship that exists between fans and structural analysis based on a socio-cultural profile of the subgenre.

PDF: 
Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!

_I stole this from the meshuggah forum. _


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks dude  . This should kill a few hours


----------



## Bound (Nov 13, 2007)

kung_fu said:


> Thanks dude  . This should kill a few hours




hahahah this should keep me busy for longer than that.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks Jonathan, that's really great!


----------



## sakeido (Nov 13, 2007)

yes, yes, yes, yes, yes! 
And I haven't even read it yet


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice, gone in a few pages and it's pretty cool.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Nov 13, 2007)

That was one of the most confusing things I have ever read. I got most of the parts about Rational Gaze and NMCC and stuff, but once he started talking about I, I got lost. Like really, really lost.


----------



## Naren (Nov 14, 2007)

That was really really interesting. I read the whole thing from beginning to end, using the examples on his site for reference. I'm not familiar with a lot of the music theorists he was referring to, but I pretty much understood all of the concepts he was talking about - although they are pretty complicated.

I really is a completely different beast when compared to everything before it.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Durero (Nov 14, 2007)

Cool


----------



## skinhead (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks, I'll read it.


----------



## jjjsssxxx (Nov 20, 2007)

Ray Jackendoff

that name kicks ass


----------



## ElRay (Feb 21, 2008)

The original hosting of the file has expired, but I found where you can buy a digital download of it: Caliber - Music Theory Spectrum - 29(2):219 - Abstract

And here's a page with MP3's of the referenced songs: Jon Pieslak » Re-casting Metal: Rhythm and Meter in the Music of Meshuggah


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 21, 2008)

YouSendIt - Send large files - transfer delivery - FTP Replacement


----------



## ElRay (Feb 21, 2008)

Danka 

Ray


----------



## aphelion (Aug 15, 2009)

does anyone have a copy in pdf that they would email me?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 15, 2009)

You can read it here: Re-casting Metal: Rhythm and Meter in the Music of Meshuggah

If anyone has the PDF, though, I'd be interested, as well.


----------



## alex103188 (Aug 15, 2009)

I third the pdf request. If anyone has it that'd be awesomee


----------



## keeper006 (Aug 15, 2009)

If you guys get it, send it to me


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 15, 2009)

How about I put up a link and you guys can fight each other to form an orderly queue? 

4shared.com - document sharing - download 6375990-Recasting-Metal-Rhythm-and-Meter-in-the-Music-of-Meshuggah.pdf


----------



## defchime (Aug 15, 2009)

my sister was learning about advanced rhythms in her theory class, and her teacher brought this article up and was talking about meshuggah for the whole class....people are finally realizing how complex metal is


----------



## alex103188 (Aug 15, 2009)

Dear everyone,

I just realized you can sign up for a free account on the site and download the pdf yourself.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 15, 2009)

alex103188 said:


> Dear everyone,
> 
> I just realized you can sign up for a free account on the site and download the pdf yourself.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Aug 15, 2009)

I used Meshuggah in my senior theory thesis


----------



## keeper006 (Aug 15, 2009)

alex103188 said:


> Dear everyone,
> 
> I just realized you can sign up for a free account on the site and download the pdf yourself.


 Actually, you don't even have to sign up. I just went to the link below that shadeydavey posted and hit "download"...
4shared.com - document sharing - download 6375990-Recasting-Metal-Rhythm-and-Meter-in-the-Music-of-Meshuggah.pdf

Oh, and thanks Davey!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 16, 2009)

keeper006 said:


> Actually, you don't even have to sign up. I just went to the link below that shadeydavey posted and hit "download"...
> 4shared.com - document sharing - download 6375990-Recasting-Metal-Rhythm-and-Meter-in-the-Music-of-Meshuggah.pdf
> 
> Oh, and thanks Davey!



 Anytime. 

(I'm already signed up on Scribd - it's quite a good resource)


----------



## Harry (Aug 16, 2009)

Just downloaded this, will be a mighty good read for when I get the time.


----------



## Fred (Aug 16, 2009)

And _this_ is one of the many reasons that everything Meshuggah have done before and since "I" just pales in comparison for me. Much as I love Nothing and DEI, to my mind they hit an absolute pinnacle with I which they haven't quite reached since!


----------

